# Zoom Fluke Tail Goby?



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2008)

Apparently this is a new bait by Zoom. I've had success with their Zoom SuperFluke (Baby Bass color). Has anyone had a chance to try the new Fluke Tail Goby yet? I'm thinking (dangerous situation) that they might do fairly well here, being it would be something new that the local fish (in fairly pressured lakes) haven't seen yet (I hope). 


https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_101121____SearchResults


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

First I have heard or seen of it... looks pretty good though.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> ... looks pretty good though.




They're certainly different from anything I've seen around here. 4 1/4" length and 15 in a pack! May have to checkout Walmart to see if they have 'em yet.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2008)

They look cool! I will check to see if Dick's has them.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 5, 2008)

I picked them up in smoke purple a few months ago at Dicks. They have a nice action but I haven't caught anything on them yet.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> I picked them up in smoke purple a few months ago at Dicks. They have a nice action but I haven't caught anything on them yet.




I t-rig all of my plastics (due to the thick weeds/moss here). How are you fishing/rigging them?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 5, 2008)

I Texas-Rig mine also......we are pretty shallow here so sometimes I rig my plastics weightless too.


----------

